# For Newbies: Betta Fish Names.



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is a fun little "For Newbies" post. This will be a stupid post to some, and to others, pretty helpful. You decide. 

Like any pet, you are going to want to name your fish. But how do you name a fish?

1. Personality:
Look at your fishes personality. What does it like to do? Is there anything unique or special that your fish does? If it chases bubbles, you could name it Bubbles. If it flares at everything, you could call it Flare. 

2. Color:
Another key thing to naming your fish is it's color. If he is a bright yellow, you could name it Sunshine. If it is red, you could name it flame. If it is red, white, and blue, you could name it Patriot. 

Sometimes, you may also want to name your fish after a past fish, or after a family member. 


The choice is yours!


----------



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think this is a great thread! I named my boy crooks because a small part of his dorsal fin is crooked lol. Naming a new betta can be hard but if you observe their behavior (or in my case, body) then a name might come to you. If i had watched crooks behavior before naming him, He could very well be named grumps lol


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

-laughs- i named dastan and tamin BEFORE i laid eyes on them. melvin was a little harder i had pictures of him for a week and a half before i got him home and Benny and Nero my bf named them lol


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

my old betta Prince was name "Prince of the Water" because i was like 8 and i thought he was absolutely magnificent. My little brother named his blue VT Bubbles because thats his favorite fish in finding nemo haha. Marbles i named because he has marbly coloring...i didnt know he was technically called a multicolor...I'm an art student in college so I figures his streaks and lines were considered "marble"...plus he loves the shiny marbles i put in his tank...stares at em too often for his own good haha.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, all my pets' names start with the letter B - I liked 'Bamboo' but my husband like 'Brooke'. Since she's a sweet frilly girl, I think Brooke fits her fine!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

So true, bloo. I named my after color, behavior, personality. Maximus acts like a little emperor, Mango looks like, well, a mango, Bravo needed a manly name cuz he was pink when I got him (he's orange now), Uncle Sam was actually red, white & blue (colors changed but the name stuck) & Mustang was rebellious, flaring at his food to 'kill' it before gulping it down.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

ds2009 said:


> I think this is a great thread! I named my boy crooks because a small part of his dorsal fin is crooked lol. Naming a new betta can be hard but if you observe their behavior (or in my case, body) then a name might come to you. If i had watched crooks behavior before naming him, He could very well be named grumps lol


*I* named Crooks 
And you call him Grumps more than Crooks anyway! >

I named my first (well cared for) betta Allejandro because, as I rode the bus back to my dorm, Lady Gaga's song "Alejandro" came on and my friends and I decided it was a sign! I think its fitting, because he's got deep red spots that are a little exotic looking, and so is his name XD
He is "All-ejandro" and not "Alejandro" because I wanted his nickname to not look like "ale" LOL I call him "Alle".

Macceroni was named because I bought him and went to lunch with my mum (silly mum....), so I had to sneek him in and keep him cozy warm on my lap. I went to Panera and got their maceroni and cheese, so Macceroni it was! His extra "c" is to charm up his name as well as to be reminiscant of his brother's extra letter. I call him "Maccies" <3 (though when he's being derp I call him No-Noodle, as in no brain )


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> I call him "Maccies" <3 (though when he's being derp I call him No-Noodle, as in no brain )


HAHAHAHAHA I love that! no-noodle...haha


----------



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

We name all our bettas after Shakespearean characters(currently Ariel, Oberon, Hero, Silvia, Viola, and Portia). Also we have decided that all Crowntails must be named after characters that have or, through the course of the play, gain some kind of royal standing. 

English majors... go figure...


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

haha I ought to name my next fish Picasso or Vincent or Claude...that'd be an interesting way to go...(I'm an art major =3)


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Usually a name just 'clicks' for me. Sometimes I need the help of all you lovely people though, lol.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I usually name a fishy after something that happened soon after getting him and his color! For example, Neons Neon color blended into some neon silk plants we have so that's what I named him. I named Velvet (R.I.P.) Because he had a blue sheen that made him appear Velvety, and I thought he had Velvet when I first got him.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome , guys!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

The girls definitely have a theme ~ Female character names in JRR Tolkien literature. The guys, not so much, I just name them whatever comes to mind.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol.

I named my red vieltail Lucky, because he was the first fish that gave me the betta bug. 

Dragon got his name because he looks to me like a Dragon. IDK lol.


----------



## nikkilee (Jan 28, 2011)

My blue veiltail is named well...Blue and our lavender doubletail is named, Doodle (streudel doodle really, lol). What can I say, that's what happens when you let a 3 year old name your fish...smh...


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Struedel Doodle! thats so CUTE!!! 

My six year old bro has four guppies (since his boy Bubbles died, my parents bought him a larger community tank)...he and I named them together, theres Zippy because hes always moving around quite quickly, Glitter, who is black with an orange head, but under particular light his scales appear to have blue glitter on them, Mr. Sun, because his tail looks like half a yellow sun, and Sapphire, because hes a beautiful blue iridescent color


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

My fishy is called Bubbles ( mr.Bubbles ) i know not very creative but my sister named him and i kinda like it tho...

and he's living up to his name hes a good bubble nest maker ^^


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

is that him in your avatar xBUBBLESx?


----------



## nikkilee (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks HH! I hope to get my little one a community tank in maybe a year when she's a lil bit older ). xBubblesx: is your avatar bubbles? if so...what a cool looking fish!


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

Nope it not Bubbles in the picture but its my bffs fishy scar i love that picture so i put it in ;3


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

oh...he's pretty cool looking...post some pictures of your boy sometime! and welcome to BF.com!!!


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

I will ^^ maybe tomarrow becouse it really late and im heading to bed soon but ill take some more photographies of bubbles tommarow after school .


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

This is the hardest part for me. I am not good at naming any animal. It isn't just bettas. I have only named one of mine and have a lot more to go! I am going to have to bust out a sheet of paper and do some brainstorming.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute names guys!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

My daughter named our VT... We asked her what his name was and just came out with CoCo.
I named out CT Chewie because he had been chewed on by a crayfish/guppies when he was with the guy I bought him from (Plus Star Wars)
And My husband named our Delta/HM (not sure what he is) Master Windu... Not sure why.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol at the Star Wars refrence.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

bloo97 said:


> Lol at the Star Wars refrence.


/love Starwars  

4,5,6 out on Bluray in sept! *Dance*


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

yeehaw!


----------



## Kethlas (Jan 13, 2011)

So far, we seem to be going with Arthurian mythos...Merlin, then Camelot and Avalon (who were originally Arthur and Excalibur), and now we have three glass catfish named Lancelot, Gawain, and Gwenyvere (she's smaller than the others, so we think she's the girl)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Aww! Cute!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

My betta had a boring name (so my mom thinks), his name was Nibbles. He'd nibble at my fingers and nibble his food, rather then engulfing it like the rest of the fish I've had.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I like the name nibbles. 0^0


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

O^O me too!


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

Nibbles sounds soo cute ;3


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Mm... some names just click for me. 

For example, my combtail veiltail doubletail was called "Waffleoffagus" because my friends wanted me to name him that... and whaddaya know, it fit. It was a cross between "Waffle", quite obviously, and "Snuffleoffagus" from Sesame Street. :sarcastic: 

I don't really name my fish according to looks or personality... I just give them names that work for them.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my names usually come from something, like an anime, game, or person. except Cup. he was named as such, because he had to live in his cup for a few extra days, because mom wanted to use his one gallon for the fish from her 10 gallon while i cleaned their tank and let the water set. x-X


----------



## Brittie (Apr 20, 2012)

I have had Jimi Hendrix and Finley


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

My betta (CT wild colour) is named Jean-Luc after Picard. Not sure why I chose it except he looks dignified and elegant and has a strong, inquisitive personality.

My avatar betta is finally on the way and I should get him tomorrow. He has red lips so I'm thinking Hot Lips. I have another one coming, mostly white with a bit of marbling and curly, rose HM finnage. Fluffy will probably be his name because his fins are fluffy. However, I won't pick the final names until I have both of them and can see how they behave.


----------

